# Boot Problem mit EFI-Bios auf HP Compaq 615

## twelfthnight

Hallo Forum,

habe leider beim Partitionieren gemäß dem Quick-Install-Guide die EFI-Partition (HP_TOOLS) zerstört.

Es war mir seitdem nicht mehr möglich von der Festplatte zu booten.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit HP Notebooks mit EFI Bios? Ist es möglich damit Linux von der Festplatte zu booten?

Ggf. kann man die Partition mit einer Recovery-CD wiederherstellen. 

Allerdings wäre das auch nutzlos, wenn der HP Boot Loader kein Linux läd.

Folgende Probleme sehe ich:

1. EFI ignoriert den MBR komplett, läd nur *.efi Dateien von der EFI-Partition.

2. HP EFI läd im Bootprozess nur solche *.efi Dateien, die mit einer *.sig Datei versehen sind (Signierungsdatei von HP)

D.h. selbst, wenn ich elilo / Grub2 für EFI zum Laufen bringe, würde es beim Booten ignoriert werden  :Sad: 

Bitte um Hilfe. Danke.

vg,

chris

----------

## Treborius

hab nur

http://elilo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/blosxom

gefunden

----------

## twelfthnight

Hallo Treborius,

danke für die Antwort  :Smile: 

leider hab ich elilo schon probiert. Ich kann ihn zwar im EFI-Filebrowser ansprechen, und er wird auch geladen...

Aber beim direkten boot von der Festplatte wird er ignoriert  :Sad: 

Die Doku von HP sagt auch, dass nur signierte *.efi Dateien geladen werden:

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:IYBVMbCEKCEJ:h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c01564727/c01564727.pdf%3Fjumpid%3Dreg_R1002_USEN+HP+Business+Notebook+HP_TOOLS+Partition+Guidelines&hl=de&gl=de&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESjOouLlNXujfAV5oLWl3rl9750XPrgKJk5H9OHy9c6C5dZUlKqssBfYGBMF-ZxqjmuxHsg-Je1ikBCC-sOp_q1MljBf9pRNsiN2qZKtQ2wYFGo1pSoQ0gMAQuSjszxi72OshEKt&sig=AHIEtbQbD_NJhlP37-1OYZ8XfAHqeY6VPQ

----------

## twelfthnight

Habe jetzt Anfrage an das englische Forum gestellt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842992.html

----------

